# Suche Biker/innen in Willingen (Upland)



## Alwi (4. Mai 2012)

Hallo,


  mache nächste Woche Urlaub in Willingen. Falls einer Lust hat die ein oder andere Tour mit dem MTB zufahren, dann bitte melden.
  [FONT="]
Gruß Albert[/FONT]


----------

